# Smoked Goose Bologna



## Joel Stambek (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

New to the forum, been smokin stuff for awhile with my 42" modified electric Masterbuilt smoker, added the side smoker to it and ripped out the internal smoke box and added a 12x12 pc of ceramic tile over the heating element, saw that idea somewhere on the net. Allows me to cold smoke now. Works well.
Looking for some input or answers.
Smoked up 40 lbs of goose bologna the other day(60% goose, 40% pork). Started at 170F for 2 hrs with a pan of beer, removed the liquid after 2 hrs and bumped temp up to 190F for 3 hrs, to finish I bumped the temp to 220 for 1 1/2 hrs until internal temp of bologna was 155ish.
Attached is a picture of the finished product, smells and tastes great, only thing I don't like is what appears to be fat or gel between the casings and the meat. Any suggestions on what causes this? I poked the lower end of the casings but it didn't seem to help.
I did use non high heat shreaded jalapeno cheese in the mix.
Thanks,
Joel


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 28, 2017)

Temp was to high . Cooked the fat out of the meat . I don't go over 170 . Start at 130 finish it is 152 .


----------



## Joel Stambek (Dec 28, 2017)

Smoker temp finish at 152 or sausage temp at 152?
How many hrs typically?

Thanks


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 28, 2017)

Finish Internal Temp of sausage , I pull at 152 F . Some go higher . Time will vary , Go by temp .  
Start at 130 , then bump up 10 degrees on the hour until you get to 170 . Thats smoker temps . You need a good therm also .


----------



## gary s (Jan 5, 2018)

*






 Good morning and welcome to the forum from a nice chilly sunny day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.

Gary*


----------

